# Your thoughts please....



## Chilli (20/10/15)

Ola Peeps,

As I previously mentioned I am currently using a Kangertech Subox Mini and looking to upgrade

What are your thoughts/feelings on the following setup:

Cloupor GT + Herakles Ni 200

Id appreciate your input


----------



## stevie g (20/10/15)

Personally I think Cloupor GT is to be avoided at all costs. Replace with an IPV 4S if you can afford it.
Cloupor has a bad reputation and that device is fragile one drop and it will probably break plus the 510 connection looks terrible. 

The tank I've heard good things about.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheLongTwitch (20/10/15)

Just to light up the other side of the story:

I have a Cloupor GT and she may not be the prettiest girl, most athletic or popular,
but not a day's problem!!! (compared to the Smok M50 that it replaced) 

Haven't dropped it from a height, but on occasion I do knock it over 
...Still works after +-30 knockovers! haha

It is by FAR the lightest dual 18650 mod available.
Magnetic door holds well and doesn't slip off for no reason.
510 connection is solid and has very decent 'play' (every tank and dripper, regarless of 510 pin length has gone all the way and sat well)
Solid buttons and simple operations/functions.
Haven't extensively tested the TC, but it does indeed work with guile.

I know Cloupor have had issues and the result is the fire that vapers direct their way;
but in all honesty I am VERY happy with mine and would indeed recommend the GT.
(not comparing it to anything, nor praising it over other mods)
I am looking at a snow wolf for next month... 
but my GT capably guided me into the serious building, drippers and TC and I couldn't have chosen a better device.
...Never thought I'd go near 80watts in the beginning, but indeed I have now! 
Only reason for wanting a more powerful mod is lower resistance builds for my new love of drippers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (20/10/15)

@Chilli , if I were in your shoes, rather save up and buy a mod with a dna200 chip. Just my thoughts. A tank is a different story. Strongs

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (20/10/15)

The clouper gt's minimum resistance on nickel is a problem. Especially for dual coil tank builds. 

You end up needing a lot of wraps just to get it to fire and then have an issue with it fitting inside the chimney. 

I rebuilt a billow 2 tank with nickel 3 times over, each time it fired perfectly on my evic vt but the clouper refused. I landed up needing 13 wraps a side for a dual coil (2.5mm Id) for it to be high enough to register and then i had issues with the coil size fitting in the chimney. 

Personally I'd give it a skip for tc but as a regular mod it's not too bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLongTwitch (20/10/15)

@shaunnadan Hence my interest in the Snow Wolf 
Do you approve of the Snow Wolf for an RDA device? (Don't know if I could go back to tanks...I need air!) 
Otherwise anyone's input on a good/Great 200w Mod (not particular on chip to some degree)

Honestly (and lovingly) : I think that the Cloupor GT should be the entry level device of choice 
It packs everything that a vaper needs, without being over the top or gimmicky and EXACTLY what Cloupor needed.

It fits in the category of: "40watts in nice, but a little more would be perfect and all I ever need!" 
***How many people on this forum have spoken those words, I wonder***


----------



## Coco (20/10/15)

I have been compiling mini-reviews on a number of TC tanks. (I'm not going to comment on the Cloupor here - I don't have one and others have commented a lot about it)

In short on the Herakles: IMHO the Herakles in TC is one of those that cannot be beaten. The flavour is absolutely brilliant, the tank itself well-made, I have no complaints about the performance in TC mode it does what it is supposed to and does so with gusto. Well, there are a couple things they could have done differently - 1. it is hard to see the setting of the AFC, 2. filling space is not great (good enough, not Subtank size though), 3. The upcoming Herakles Plus should address all these...

As I've told others - if you take all my gear away (probably enough to keep a small African country vaping for a year) and leave me with only my Herakles in TC mode - I won't have any complaints at all. It really is that good. One of my 2 tanks in constant rotation, and it will stay that way.

A close 2nd on flavour is the Uwell Crown (I'm only looking at TC mode here), it does beat the Herakles in visible of airflow settings and being top-fill.


----------



## kev mac (20/10/15)

TheLongTwitch said:


> @shaunnadan Hence my interest in the Snow Wolf
> Do you approve of the Snow Wolf for an RDA device? (Don't know if I could go back to tanks...I need air!)
> Otherwise anyone's input on a good/Great 200w Mod (not particular on chip to some degree)
> 
> ...


the snow wolf is a good device but for a little more $ I'd check out a DNA mod and it could be the last mod you'll ever need to purchase.


----------



## Chilli (20/10/15)

@Coco so what mod would you recommend that won't break the bank?


----------



## shaunnadan (20/10/15)

So here's my view.... Tc on very high wattages is not really an option. You can't hit the high wattages without your temp getting to the pre set limit too fast. It's like pulling back on the reigns of a super car. 

Tc does have a huge impact in vaping and upgradable chips like the sx and the dna200 are definitely the future! 

I'm currently using the sigelei 150w as my daily device and I've had a dripper on (fishbone) for the past 4 days. I really was considering a new mod to retire the sigelei and the snowwolf was a big contender. I was almost about to grab one until I got to play around with a dna200 mod and that thing is freeking amazeballs !!! 

The snowwolf isn't a bad mod, just not what I think deserves to put the sigelei to pasture. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (20/10/15)

Chilli said:


> @Coco so what mod would you recommend that won't break the bank?


@Chilli ,what's you're budget? A dna mod will set you back aprox.$160.00(u.s.) the ipv 4s can be had for about $60.00 from China,there are good deals to be found on line if you are willing to wait for the postman.Luck with your search!


----------



## Coco (21/10/15)

Chilli said:


> @Coco so what mod would you recommend that won't break the bank?



Ok, recommending a mod, difficult. However will walk you through my observations.

_Background:_ I don't like large mods. I prefer something I can keep in my pants-pocket, conceal in my hand and that is relatively light. Never say never, but I look at things like the big-ass Smok and tell myself "I won't be caught dead with one of those". In addition, I run TC mode basically 90% of the time. In short, I'm not a "bigger-is-better" fan and since I only run TC can (at the moment) get away with smaller stuff since they may not be able to pump out 80W for a low Kanthal, but get to the temperature well enough with a 40W power setting. All-in-all I'm not the typical guy you would find posting over here.

_What I have:_ iStick 40W (x2), eVic-VT, eVic-VT Mini (x2), iStick 60W

_My preference: _I'm torn between the eVic-VT Mini (nice & upgradable, I'm on a 75W mod here) and the iStick 60W (slightly taller, less boxy, lighter). Both are comfortable in the hand, both are nice and small (which I like), both have a replaceable 18650 (single), both does their job in TC quite well and both last me around a day in usage. 

_Recommendation:_ Depends on what you want, what you feel like spending and what your personal parameters are. I laid mine out above, it doesn't match up with most people on here or commenting in this thread. The DNA200 looks quite yummy, but I won't get one. Not at that size (some are in my size, so not all is lost), not at that price, especially not when I want at least 2 of the same - my preference. (In addition the eScribe software is Windows-only, I only have Macs in the house)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

